# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  Bağımsızlık ve hukukun yolu Silivri'den geçer

## bozok

*üZGüRLüK VE BAğIMSIZLIğIN, HAK VE HUKUKUN YOLU SİLİVRİğDEN GEüER; BAşKA üIKIş YOLU ARAMAYINIZ!


Haberler 
29 Eylül 2011



Yıl 2011. 28 Eylül, Perşembeğ*

Gündem yoğun, en dikkat çekici olan *Uludağ üniversitesindeki genç kızlarımız, haykırıyorlarğ* Duyabildiğim üç ana ses haykırıyor, birincisi şu:
*
ğAKP, üniversiteyi, ülkeyi, sokağı özgür bırakğ ğ*
*
Yalan mı?*

Doğru söylüyorlar, ülkemizde özgürlük mü kaldı, telefonlarımız dinleniyor, ğ_mobese_ğ adı altında her hareketimiz izleniyor, şirketler, banka kayıtları, aldığımız benzin bile kaydediliyor, araç plakamız yazılıyor, araştırılıyorğ üyle bir hale düştük ki ne özel hayat, ne özel haberleşme, ne de özel bir yaşantımız kaldığ Orta üağ köleliğinin 21. Yüzyıl versiyonu işte bu: *ğ AKP İMPARATORLUğUğğ
*


Duyabildiğim ikinci ana ses:
*
ğPadişahın veziri üniversiteden defolğğ*
*
Yalan mı?*

Doğru söylüyorğ Bir 23 Nisan sabahı, bu Başbakan, temsili olarak yerine geçen minik bir yavrumuza demedi mi: *ğArtık Başbakansın, astığını as, kestiğini kes!ğ
*
Padişah eğer Erdoğan ise veziri de ğelbette ki Arınçğğ üzgürlük isteyen bir üniversiteli başka ne diyecek ki bu zalimlere: *ğDEFOL!ğ*

üçüncü ana ses ise şuydu:
*
ğParasız eğitim istiyoruzğğ*
*
Yalan mı?*

Mecbur muyuz çocuklarımızı bir cemaate teslim etmeye, onun yurduna, onun dershanesine, onun üniversitesine köle olsun için teslim etmeye mecbur muyuz? Devlet yok mu bu ülkede? Hani Anayasa diyordu ki: *ğTürkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti sosyal bir devletğğ* *Hani sosyal devlet? Paramız yok ise eğer, bizim çocuklarımızı sokağa mı atacak bu devlet?* Bu devlet bizim değil mi? ğ*TOKİ, TOKİ*ğ deyip çığırtkanlık yapacaklarına, biraz yurt yapsın bu devlet ve de hükümet!
*Genç kızlarımız artık sokakta, vatanı savunmak için, özgürlük ve bağımsızlığımızı savunmak için, haksızlık ve hukuksuzluğa ğDURğ demek için*ğ Yarın sıra annelerimiz gelecek, onlar çıkacak sokağa vatan için, özgürce ve insanca bir yaşam içinğ Anlamaya çalıştığımız ise şudur: Biz neresindeyiz bu haykırışın?
*
Haksızlık ve de hukuksuzluğun egemen olduğu ülkemizde, adalet yok, doğruğ*

Herkes haykırıyor gücü ölçüsünde, işçi, memur, emekli, dul, yetim, köylü, zaten bu saydıklarım ülkenin çoğunluğudur azınlığı değil, bu da doğruğ Herkes haykırıyor durdurabilmek için bu adaletsizliği ama yetmiyor, seslerinin gücü, küçük bedenlerin büyük haykırışı yetmiyor bu zulmü durdurmaya, bu da hepten doğruğ
*
Peki, neden yetmiyor?*
*
Nedeni şu:* *En büyük haksızlık ve hukuksuzluğun yapıldığı yer olan Silivriğye göz yumduğumuz için, burada yapılan hukuk katliamlarına, insan onuruna saygısızlıklara, keyfiliğe, adaletsizliğe göz yumduğumuz için, bizi artık kimse adam yerine koymuyor da ondanğ* üyle ya, ğ*bana dokumayan yılan yaşasın dersek*ğ olacağı budurğ
*
Genç kızlarımız haklı, üniversite öğrencilerimiz haklı, sorun var yaşam alanlarında, en başta parasız eğitim ve parasız yurtlarğ* Köylü, işçi, memur haklı, en başta geleceğe güvenle bakabilmek hakkı, en başta vergi ve gelir adaletsizliğini yok etmek hakkığ ğ Emekli, dul, yetim haklı, en başta insanca yaşamak hakkığ Hepsinin haksızlığa uğradığı da doğru, ama çözüm küçük toplumsal hareketlerden geçmiyor, çünkü bu AKP İmparatorluğu ustalık döneminde, haksızlık ve hukuksuzlukta usta oldu artıkğ
*
O halde ne yapmalı da sesimizi duyurmalı?*
*
Hak ve hukukun, insan haklarının, anayasa ile güvence altına alınmış olan temel hak ve özgürlüklerin en ağır şekilde ihlal edildiği yer ğSilivriğdirğ* Eğer ki AKP İmparatorluğuna karşı özgürlük ve bağımsızlık, hak ve hukuk savaşı verilecekse eğer, ilk önce bu değerlerin en ağır şekilde ihlal edildiği yerden başlamak gerekir, yani Silivriğdenğ Eğer ki bu korku imparatorluğunun kalesi durumunda olan Silivriğde, sesimizi duyulabilirsek ve bu ses, bu öfke ve bu tepki tüm ülke sathına, Silivriğden başlayarak adım adım yayılabilirse, bu AKP imparatorluğu çöker, inanınız çökerğ
*
Bu durumda öğrencilerimize çağrıdır; tepkinizi, demokratik hak arama taleplerinizi bulunduğunuz üniversitelerde değil, hep birlikte Silivriğye gelerek duyurunuz.* O zaman halkımız sesinizi duyacaktır, inanınğ Aynı şekilde siyasi partilere çağrıdır, sivil toplum örgütlerine çağrıdır; Tek tek tepkilerimizi bulunduğumuz yerlerde göstermek yerine, hak ve hukukun katledildiği Silivriğde, eş zamanlı olarak gösterebilirsek eğer, inanınız bana, sesimiz tüm yurtta yankılanacaktırğ 
Bu ses yankılanırsa eğer, AKP imparatorluğu çökecektirğ
*
Bir başlangıç için elimizde güç vardır, neden vardır, demokrasiden aldığımız güç vardırğ Bizi yok sayıyorlar ama buna izin vermeyeceğizğ* MHPğden de, CHPğden de, milletin vekili olarak seçilmiş ama hapiste olan, yemin etmelerine, hatta halkımızı temsil etmelerine dahi fırsat verilmeyen temsilcilerimiz var;* Engin Alan, Mustafa Balbay, onlara sahip çıkmak bizim hakkımız çünkü biz seçtikğ* Bu bizim seçtiğimiz vekiller, bizim sözcülerimiz, vekillerimiz neden hapiste kardeşlerim, neden hapiste? Sözde terörist oldukları içinğ Peki, PKKğlı teröristler cirit atıyor meydanlarda, bu nasıl iş! Ne yani, ğbizim kahramanlarımız hapse girecek, PKK denen hainler cirit atacak bu ülkedeğ öyle mi? Hayır!
*
Bir çıkalım yolağ Bir boy gösterelim Silivriğdeğ Bir haykıralım ğADALETğ diye, bakın bakalım bu ğAKP denilen imparatorlukğ kalıyor mu, kalmıyor mu!*
*
üıkış yolumuz Silivriğdir, oradadır ve oradan başlayacaktırğ
**
Silivriğnin, 1918ğteki İngiliz hukukuna benzer zulmü bitmeden, kurtuluşa çıkmamız mümkün değildirğ

*
*Erdal Sarızeybek
*İLK KURşUN

Not: Silivriğde yapılacak her toplumsal demokratik tepki için biz varız, sadece bize zamanı ve yeri söyleyiniz, adresimiz *İlk Kurşun*ğda mevcuttur.

----------

